# Reclaimed Rustic Cedar Box



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

A friend gave me a small amount of some old weathered bug eaten Cedar planks and I was able to piece enough it together after cleaning it to build a small box for a buddy. It's the first time I worked with cedar and loved how it milled and the aroma it leaves in the shop. Not great craftsmanship on a rustic box but the wood sure stands out.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Jim.

ps: what did you use to carve the letters?


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

Great looking box. Will fit in a hunting lodge perfectly.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think that turned out nice Jim.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks. 

James, for the letters I used an Arial font and transferred the letters from paper to wood with carbon paper then carved them with a plunge router on skis.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks very nice.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like it a lot, nice work.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice Jim! Question, when you plunged routed the letters, did you raise the router with the plunge base, or tilt the skis? Either way would seem difficult to hold the router steady enough to not have a little squiggly start of each letter. I've only done one freehand, and it was with a raised border and letters. So as I plunged down, I had a lot of area to come down on, not near my letters. Just wondering... Cause once I finish my cabinets and kitchen, I can't wait till get back to doing more signs, free handed!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice box. Love aromatic cedar, but some people are very sensitive to it. Got some stuck away for a box for the grand-dau, once I find a plan I like well enough.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

great job.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice Jim. I like the grain and color variance in the cedar.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!

Lee I used the 1/4" shaft bit that comes with the Milescraft inlay kit (1/4" upcut?), the smallest I have and with the skis on the table lined up the bit to a spot on the letter then plunged down. To answer your question, holding the skis by the cheeks gives surprising control and when there is a squiggly between the small bit and control of the skis you can do some clean up before hitting the stop button and releasing the plunge lock. My first freehand (this being the second) like yours was raised letters. Raised was more difficult for me and took clean up by hand with some carving tools. I had limited success with raised letters but it was good practice. I got a little lucky on this carving and only did clean up before raising the router to each letter. I figured I would make a big mess trying to clean it up any further so stopped. One problem I continue to have is when plunging to full depth then locking, where I plunge and lock usually leaves a spot a hair deeper than the rest of the letter. I assume some play in the rods.

BTW; Can't wait to see pics of the finished cabinets... they looked good when I saw them last


----------



## DHB (Dec 30, 2012)

Great piece of work, the colours look spectacular.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

On a carving note: The Milescraft inlay bit is a 1/4" shaft 1/8" downcut spiral bit. On my latest carving I solved the spot that is left in the wood when locking the plunge router by having the plunge already locked and the router lifted above the wood when started. That took a little getting used to. And for Christmas my dear wife got me the B&D RTX-B3 speed version of the Dremel and it made touch up work a lot easier and in one case saved the day!


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Beautiful box and great save on the wood. Keep it up!


________________________________
BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

